# Difference between 80+ versions.



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 23, 2014)

I was just surfing around but then i went curious for thus rating.
Basically, what i've heard is that the 80+ gold provides better power to the Computer. like if you are having a 650w PSU with a 80+ rating then youll have like around 640w to power the cpu but if you have a PSU with 80+ Bronze then it would just provide ~600w. Is that it ? 
Is there any other difference.
I want to know is that if a person gets a 650w with a 80+ gold will it help in reducing bill as compared to a 80+ bronze.?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2014)

First of all forget about any significant power savings in this,they won't even cover the cost of a regular pizza in a month.More important than that is 80+ gold implies better quality components used which in turn means overall better psu.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 29, 2014)

So, a seasonic 620w will be same as RM 650 just non modular. no electrical savings there ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2014)

just because both honda city & tata indigo are better than hyundai alto doesn't mean both are of same quality.seasonic is considered better than corsair by many.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 29, 2014)

Alright then A seasonic s12ii 620w will have take about the same units as a RM 650 ?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 30, 2014)

Get RM 650 as it's modular and will greatly help in clutterless cabinet. Avoid Seasonic for now ONLY due to after-sales service, as there are lots of complains around the web ( especially in India ) where RMA is a tug of war between us and company.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> First of all forget about any significant power savings in this,they won't even cover the cost of a regular pizza in a month.*More important than that is 80+ gold implies better quality components used which in turn means overall better psu.*



just making clear that 80+ gold may not always imply better quality components. for example corsair cs550m is semi modular 80+ gold certified but even contains caps from third tier companies. I would rather vouch for a psu with all japanese(especially from nippon chemicon) like seasonic s12ii 620 even though it is just bronze certified. no wonder why corsair put the warranty as just 3 years for the cs m models.
@op, read reviews before buy. Fancy numbers and features may not always count!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2014)

good info,i thought 80+ gold certification requires good quality components to achieve the power efficiency but seems like it is not always true.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 30, 2014)

Hmm thanks people
How would you compare RM650 components with s12ii 620 ? 
but as Seasonic's RMA has gone changes what alternatives would you suggest ?

- - - Updated - - -

Hmm thanks people
How would you compare RM650 components with s12ii 620 ? 
but as Seasonic's RMA has gone changes what alternatives would you suggest ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2014)

this is a good psu and little cheaper too. Error 500 Server Error
rm650 is also good.


----------

